# what does BMF mean?



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

the ad reads:

Timber, 12" X 12" x 24' Long, Douglas Fir
Select Structural, Rough​(24 Ft.Length = 128 BMF)

what does "BMF" mean?


----------



## BillD (Jun 9, 2008)

An uneducated guess would be board measured feet or something like that.

Bill


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

*B*oard *M* (Thousand) *F*eet.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

(24 Ft.Length = 128 Bucks My Friend):thumbsup:


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

BillD said:


> An uneducated guess would be board measured feet or something like that.
> 
> Bill


12X12X24' is 288 BF.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

I find several sites that mention
"Board Measure Feet."
Makes no sense.


----------



## Electricmanscot (Feb 6, 2005)

Big Mutha F***** arty:


----------



## rwa (May 6, 2009)

I'm thinking the poster means he has 128,000 board feet of 12x12 in 24 ft lengths ... however, the correct description would have been 128 *MBF*


----------



## Mrmac204 (Dec 27, 2006)

way back when I was a kid, all the contractors that came into my dad's lumber yard bought by the "thousand board feet" price wise. It was bought that way from the mills, and sold that way.

basically its a description of a volume of wood: 1" thick, by 12" long, by 12" wide = 1 board foot. so a 1x12 10 foot long would be 10 board feet.

same for a 2x6 etc

on rare days that I have to pick up a few 2x4's from HD I tell the girl I've got "8 board feet" LOL its cruel I know but hey - they hire genius's!


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

ok, here's a guess...the same listing has a second post w/ 8x8x24' boards also listed as "24 ft length = 128 BMF". an 8x8x24" = 128 BF...maybe they made a mistake on the 12x12's. I'll find out on Monday.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Click HERE for WoodWeb's take on it. (Notice the last sentence in the first paragraph.)


----------



## bconley (Mar 8, 2009)

You've got the order wrong it's MBF, like sparky and rwa said, an abbreviation denoting 1,000 board feet


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

bconley said:


> You've got the order wrong it's MBF, like sparky and rwa said, an abbreviation denoting 1,000 board feet


I have seen, been quoted,
and bought by the MBF
for a long time.
He isn't wrong though.
After he asked I found at least 
a dozen web sites for
lumber wholesalers who have 
the term BMF.
I even found one that gave 
a definition as, Board Measured Foot.
They did not however explain
what the hell that means.
This is no doubt some new crap
invented by yet another frigging
bean counter.
He is quoting from a web site.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...vNT5Aw&usg=AFQjCNH3O5fX9zy8wbbzwd5-Xkw0zY0fpg
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...svTTDA&usg=AFQjCNFjgR-Vxv_XPCoUbGU4xKTQ3iWGsQ


----------



## BillD (Jun 9, 2008)

neolitic said:


> I have seen, been quoted,
> and bought by the MBF
> for a long time.
> He isn't wrong though.
> ...


Thanks for finding this Neo. As others have said, I also have been quoted material per thousand board foot (MBF) in the past, but I thought I remembered the term "Board measured foot" from somewhere.

Bill


----------

